# Red Oak bear guides



## creekman (Mar 6, 2005)

Guys, 

Can you give some names of bear guides in this district

.......thankyou.......dennis


----------



## hunt4life (Dec 22, 2006)

Pmed ya


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Check Your PM's


----------



## fbuckner (Apr 7, 2006)

I could also use a guide Dad and I drew permits this year finally.
He's 71 and I'm 41 and this has been his big wish to bear hunt with his son.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

I am looking also, not sure if I will hire a guide or travel back and forth and bait or pay someone... It took me 6 years to draw this tag.

Rick


----------



## creekman (Mar 6, 2005)

thank you for the red oak guides info, will be calling both


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

I am looking for a guide in red oak that runs hounds. I have my permit, dogs(pups)and trackers of my own but, nowhere to run. any guides that run with hounds? please let me know.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Wade or Rob Nixon

231-920-7602


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

dsconnell said:


> Wade or Rob Nixon
> 
> 231-920-7602


They are Baldwin are.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Did they say that? They run hunts in Red Oaks too.


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah, he said he doesnt run in red oak. it was out of his area. 
thanks anyways. anyone else you can think of?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Are you guys still looking for a red oak guide. It would be Roscommon/Missaukee county. Deadstream swamp access by boat.


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

swampbuck said:


> Are you guys still looking for a red oak guide. It would be Roscommon/Missaukee county. Deadstream swamp access by boat.


yeah? PM me some info please.


----------



## wildboar6768 (Aug 2, 2000)

Looking for help on a Red Oak guide. I had a bear coming into bait but it went completely cold and hasn't been hit for over a week now. Hoping to get a chance with one with a bow. Shoot me a PM if you can help.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## huntforlife23 (Oct 20, 2008)

swampbuck said:


> Are you guys still looking for a red oak guide. It would be Roscommon/Missaukee county. Deadstream swamp access by boat.


 swampbuck i am getting a bear permit next year and i wanted to know how you run things and do you do any other guides please email me [email protected] thank you joe


----------

